

Achieving Full Marks on Qualys SSL Labs with Nginx - danpalmer
https://danpalmer.me/blog/ssl-labs-grade-a

======
DiabloD3
I tried this when I setup nginx for my company's website. Virtually nothing
can connect. Getting 95% on protocol is good enough.

[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=exelion.net](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=exelion.net)

~~~
danpalmer
As this is just my personal site, it was much more about the learning process
for me. I have no need to support legacy devices, and all modern platforms
support the TLS on my site.

As I mentioned in the blog post, I would not recommend this for a company
site, especially an ecommerce one. At my workplace I implemented a much more
compatible deployment:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=thread.com](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=thread.com)

